# Vital signs monitors



## emtx22001 (Dec 28, 2005)

Does anyone use the Welch Allen Vital Signs Monitor in their rigs? If so, how do they work with the movement? If you have a different model, could you let me know what it is?
Thanks


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 29, 2005)

We have one, but I'm not that fond of it.  It is sensitive to motion, and the battery life doesn't seem to last very long (less than an hour).  The pulse ox monitor seems to read low on the pulse consistently, even when not in motion.


----------

